# Free Pigeons in Santa Rosa California



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

color pigeons (santa rosa)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Reply to: [email protected] [?]
Date: 2008-09-26, 8:14AM PDT



The economy has forced me to move back east with family. I have some excellent color pigeons. 
I have 6 Damascenes. the picture is of these are beautiful birds. This is a very rare breed that has been domesticated for 3000 years. 
I have 15 Archangles, Black winged bronze, Blue winged gold, black winged gold. 
I don't have much time, but there are from some of the best bloodlines in the US. 
all free to a good home. 

You can always check CL in the Bay Area San Francisco and reply from there.


----------



## cha_max (Dec 19, 2008)

do u still have any pigeons left?


----------

